# meeresangeln in GB und Irland??



## Steffen23769 (1. März 2006)

Hallo Boardies #h

Eine Frage an die Spezis:

Welche erlaubnisscheine sind in England und Irland zum Meeresangeln von der Küste/Mole/Häfen erforderlich?

Süßwasserangeln kann dort ja recht teuer werden und interessiert mich auch nicht allzusehr, da meine Frau und ich mit dem Gedanken spielen einen Urlaub in Südengland (Kanalküste) oder Irland (wo auch immer, Hauptsache Salzwasser ) zu verbringen, nicht dieses, sonders erst nächstes Jahr, es eilt also nicht sonderlich  trotzdem "giere" ich nach Infos 

Also Ihr "GB-Spezis", haut in die Tasten 

thanx #h


----------



## marca (1. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*

Hi Steffen,
also mit England bin ich wohl überfragt, aber zu Irland kann ich Dir hoffentlich weiterhelfen.
In Irland brachst du fast nur zum Salmonidenfischen eine 
Lizens und die auch nicht überall.
Das so genannte coarse angling ist überall frei.
Das Küstenangeln sowieso.
Wir sind immer an der südlichen Westküste von Irland(Nähe Galway) und fangen von den Klippen dicke Pollacks,Lippfische und schöne Makrelen.
Man kann natürlich auch "Kuttertouren" chartern.
Zur Abwechslung kann man natürlich auch mal eine Angel in die Flüße und Seen reinhalten und fette Hechte und schöne Trouts fangen.
Wie gesagt;eine Lizens oder etwas Ähnliches braucht man dafür nicht.
Eine gute Seite ist www.shannon-fishery-board.ie.
Da kannst du Dich gut durchklicken,egal was Du haben willst.
Ein Vorteil von Irland sind natürlich auch die billigen Flüge(Ryanair).
Kannst ja mal auf unsere Homepage schauen, da bekommst du einen kleinen Eindruck von der Insel,einschließlich "Tümmlerkraulen".


----------



## schabau (2. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*

@marca

Was Du schreibst gilt nur bedingt!
Nicht überall in Irland ist die Coarse-Fischerei (Hecht, Aal und Friedfische) kostenlos. In der Shannon-Region z.B. muss man ein so genanntes "Share Certificate" für die Angelei auf die genannten Fischarten erwerben. Und, viele Gewässer werden mittlerweile von Privatpersonen, Syndicates oder Associations bewirtschaftet. Auch dort ist die Fischerei nicht kostenlos.
Auch bei der Küstenangelei sind Einschränkungen zu machen. Dort nämlich, wo Flüsse ins Meer fließen. Diese so genannten "Estuaries" stellen oft separate Fischereien dar und gehören entweder Privatpersonen oder dem Fishery Board. Auch dort kann man zur Kasse gebeten werden, insbesondere dann, wenn es sich um die Mündung eines Flusses mit Lachs- und/oder Meerforellen-Aufstieg handelt.
Aber, so schlimm ist das nicht! Die Gebühren sind lächerlich niedrig und stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu der exzellenten Fischerei, die man dort erleben kann.

@Steffen60431

Soweit ich weiß, ist auch in GB die Küstenfischerei frei. Allerdings sind auch da die oben genannten Einschränkungen gültig. Außerdem sind an Englands Küsten Mindestmaße und Fangbeschränkungen zu beachten.
Gute und ausführliche Infos dazu findest Du hier http://www.geocities.com/tellboyspage/seafishing.html

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*

Hi Jungs, 
schon mal einen Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe, durch die Seiten werde ich mich mal durchklicken #h


----------



## Uwe_H (2. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*

Das Küstenangeln, bzw Salzwasserangeln in Häfen und auf Molen und von den Klippen ist jedenfalls frei...nur wenn es auf Lachs und Meerforelle geht an die staatlichen Lizenzen denken...

Nett für die Fischerei in Irland ist der Südwesten...in den großen Seen von Killarney darfst du kostenlos fischen, auch auf Lachs...aber an die staatliche Lizenz denken. 
Du kannst von dort aus mit rund einer Stunde Autofahrt die Küste erreichen, Waterville ist ein gutes Ziel zum Meeresangeln, hier kannst du Boote chartern, mit Skipper wäre wohl ratsam.
Die ganze Küste entlang gibt es immer wieder schöne Abschnitte mit Klippen von Sandstränden durchsetzt. Häfen, Molen, alles in den Ortschaften vorhanden...
Es gibt in dieser Gegend einige "stocked lakes", Seen die mit Forellen besetzt werden und gegen eine geringe Tagesgebühr beangelt werden dürfen.
Anreise ist ziemlich simpel...Ryan Air fliegt direkt ab Hahn nach zum Flughafen Kerry, von dort aus sind es gerade mal 20km nach Killarney...
Wenn du Fragen zu Unterkünften hast, ich kann dir da was gutes und günstiges Empfehlen...schickst mir einfach eine PN Steffen...

Wann wolltest du fahren???


----------



## Karstein (2. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*

@ Steffen: moin, Du junger Ehegatte! :m

das Meeresangeln an britischen und irischen Küsten ist gratis. Falls Du des Englischen einigermaßen mächtig bist - für genauere Infos zu Fanggebieten kann ich Dir die britische Konkurrenz empfehlen:

http://www.worldseafishing.com/

Oder Du wartest auf meinen Report Anfang Mai. 

Grüßle

Karsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*

Karsten Du alter Ehe... den rest spare ich mir  #h

Thanx für den link, da werde ich mich auch durchbeißen und auf Deinen report warte ich sowieso 
#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> Das Küstenangeln, bzw Salzwasserangeln in Häfen und auf Molen und von den Klippen ist jedenfalls frei...nur wenn es auf Lachs und Meerforelle geht an die staatlichen Lizenzen denken...
> 
> Nett für die Fischerei in Irland ist der Südwesten...in den großen Seen von Killarney darfst du kostenlos fischen, auch auf Lachs...aber an die staatliche Lizenz denken.
> Du kannst von dort aus mit rund einer Stunde Autofahrt die Küste erreichen, Waterville ist ein gutes Ziel zum Meeresangeln, hier kannst du Boote chartern, mit Skipper wäre wohl ratsam.
> ...




Hi Uwe, auch Dir herzlichen dank für die Infos.

Wir fahren erst nächstes Jahr, wenn es denn überhaupt klappt, dieses Jahr sind erstmal DK/SE/D angesagt #h

PS:
den "Staatlichen Schein" braucht man den in England auch? oder ist es da gänzlich frei?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. März 2006)

*AW: meeresangeln in GB und Irland??*

An der Kueste ist das Angeln frei. In einigen Flussmuendungen brauchst Du eine Frischwassererlaubnis(general fishing licence)(Kostenpunkt knapp 30 Pfund) falls Du auf Aal angeln willst. Gibt massenhaft hier.Lachs und Meerforelle  ist an der Kueste frei. In Fluessmuendungen und Suesswasser ist das Angel auf Salmoniden nur mit einer Salmonidenerlaubnis gestattet. Kostenpunkt 65 Pfund. Zusaetzlich brauchst dann allerdings fuer jedes Gewaesser ein Erlaubniskarte. Teiche, Baeche und Seen mit Salmoniden sind recht teuer und erlauben nur Fliegenfischer mit haken ohne Widerhaken und mit max. fischentnahme 3 Stueck in der regel. kostenpunkt ab ca. 30 Pfund am Tag! 

Halte Dich allerdings an die regionale Mindestgroesse, die je nach Region schwankt. dann bekommst auch keine Probleme. Koeder:
Kingragworm(Riesenseeringelwuermer), Blacklugworm(schwarzer Wattwurm riesig), cuttlefish und Squid(Tintenfisch), Makrele. 

Blei ab 150g Krallenblei
Schnur ab 0.35mm mit 0.60mm Schlagschnur
Im Sueden hast allerdings nur eine Tide von 5-8m 
Hakengroesse ab 4/0
beste Montage Pennel Rig

Falls mehr Hilfe brauchst, poste dein genaues Reiseziel, dann kann ich auch genauer helfen


----------

